# NEEDED - Real Estate Agent & Insurance Agent



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband is in Dubai and has called multiple Real Estate Agents and Insurance Agents referred to him by his company to help him but no one will call him back...We understand that things move a little slower but we need a home... Anyone have a good referral for us or if you are an agent yourself please PM me. He wants to look for an apartment ASAP (Saturday would be GREAT!).


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba may be able to help with insurance when she logs on next.

Re : housing...cant personally recommend anyone, but bear in mind itis the weekend here tomorrow (Fri), so nobody will be open.
Sat is also day off, but real estate agencies are usually open on the Sat.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Estate agent - Try Parkvale & ask for Lianne Welford or Susan Brand (no one else) 04 336 9880

Insurance agent - please clarify. Do you mean a general insurance broker or financial adviser?


-


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I just need health insurance and someone to show us apartments.

Thanks


----------

